# What do you carry on the trails? (repairs/breakdowns)



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

So this weekend the wife and I decide to hit the trails near our cottage for a couple hours of riding. As usual we decide to hit one of the local restaurant/bars in the area for a quick bite to eat before heading back to the cottage. As we enter the parking lot there is a couple trying to get a sled started. One of the sleds is running and the guy is pulling on the cord for all he's worth and getting nowhere on the other. Out of breath and sweating the guy gives me a look and just rolls his eyes. I offer some assistance and he says "I don't know what's wrong, it was running fine before we went inside to eat now I cant get it started". He then says it has electric start but the battery is dead and that it started fine using the pull cord earlier. I told him with the smell of gas there's a good chance you flooded it so switch out the battery with your other sled wait a few and try your electric start. He said he didn't have a screw driver or anything! 
So with a little help from a few things that I carry with me on the trails and 10 min later the batteries were switched and he finally got the sled up and running. 
Sorry for the long story but my question is.. What are some of the must haves you carry for a day of riding on our Michigan trails?


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't know about everyone else but I always have the following

Plugs
Belt 
oil
Tow strap
tool kit
Something to start a fire
Duct tape
head lamp
rope
Space blanket

Seems like a lot but really doesn't take up much room never need it most times but if you do glad its there.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Depends on where I am going. 

At home just a tow strap. 

But when I am up north on the trails my list is pretty much the same as already posted.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Tools, belt, plugs, folding shovel, etc and new this year, a fire extinguisher. My sled burnt to the ground last winter and I don't want that to happen again.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

toilet paper
strap
xtra belt
plugs
few tools


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

My packs are different from the one here in Michigan to my Colorado one. Out there its a bit different. Spending the nite in the backcountry is a something that can happen really easy, as avalanche recuses.

Here in MI I carry an assortment of tools from common size wrenches, allen wrenches, torx bits. Spare plugs, 2 extra belts if off trail riding. Tow Rope, water, food, Shovel, extra gloves and goggles. What I have used the most is zip ties. I cannot tell you how many sleds I have sewn back together to get outta the woods.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I carry an extra rear idler wheel that will fit most of the sleds thats in our group. I have seen plenty of snowmobiles stranded along the trail missing one. I try to inspect and replace my skid bearings frequently.

A few years ago in the middle of the night I helped a guy who was riding by himself. He had a broken belt rapped around the clutch. He did not have knife to cut if off. He sure was happy when we came by and I happen to have a utility knife.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Has anyone found a decent small tool kit that fits in the back of the sled, or do you guys just build your own with the tools you may need?

Mike


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Pretty much what other have already posted and the amount of it depends on how far we're going to venture. The tow rope, TP and fire extinguisher are good ones to have on every trip regardless how short of one you're going on.


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't really ever ride trails but always backcountry around the woods on some older ski doo tundras. I always carry an ax, shovel, lighter, book of matches and some type of good tinder to get a fire going. Carry some additional sockets and wrenches in addition to the tool kit, plugs, belt, and some short sections of rope for recoil or other uses.


----------

